# Mail  : couleur des mails de certains destinataires



## bgood (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour j'ai fais une mauvaise manip dans mail ... J'ai voulu attribuer certaines couleurs a des mails provenant ce certains contacts en utilisant les règles , ce qui a fonctionner . Par contre quand je supprime  mes règles beh les couleurs sont toujoursl à je ne sais pas comment annuler et revenir a des mails sans couleurs


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2013)

bgood a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai fais une mauvaise manip dans mail ... J'ai voulu attribuer certaines couleurs a des mails provenant ce certains contacts en utilisant les règles , ce qui a fonctionner . Par contre quand je supprime  mes règles beh les couleurs sont toujoursl à je ne sais pas comment annuler et revenir a des mails sans couleurs



Bonjour,
Lorsque tu as fait ces règles, tu as défini une couleur d'arrière-plan, refais les règles en définissant la couleur d'arrière-plan comme blanc (Autres).
Ensuite sauvegarde la règle et demande de l'appliquer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

 sélectionner tous les messages concernés.

Puis barre de menu / Format / Afficher les couleurs

Afficher la liste de couleurs et choisir : blanc.


----------



## bgood (3 Avril 2013)

Merci j'ai utiliser la technique de renaud je trouve ça vraiment c.. que une fois les règles supprimer ça ne reviens pas par défaut 

merci encore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

Autre question une fois que j'applique une couleur a un destinataire certains de ces mail on la couleur voulue mais pas tous j'ai remarquer que les mail qui arrive pas directement dans la boite mail mais dans un dossier "important" eux ne sont pas affecter . Y'a t'il une solution ?

c'est un compte gmail que j'ai dans mail


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2013)

bgood a dit:


> Merci j'ai utiliser la technique de renaud je trouve ça vraiment c.. que une fois les règles supprimer ça ne reviens pas par défaut



Le fonctionnement des règles est comme ça. Les régles s'appliquent à la réception du mail. En l'occurence la couleur du texte est changée de façon définitive

Pour rechanger la couleur, il faut soit le faire manuellement, soit réappliquer une autre règle



bgood a dit:


> Autre question une fois que j'applique une couleur a un destinataire certains de ces mail on la couleur voulue mais pas tous j'ai remarquer que les mail qui arrive pas directement dans la boite mail mais dans un dossier "important" eux ne sont pas affecter . Y'a t'il une solution ?
> 
> c'est un compte gmail que j'ai dans mail



Il faut changer l'ordre des règles en appliquant d'abord celle qui modifie la couleur, puis seulement celle qui déplace le mail dans le dossier "important"

En effet les règles s'appliquent àaal réception dans la boite de réception. Si tu commences par déplacer le mail dans le dossier "important", le mail n'est plus dans la boite de réception quand le deuxième règle s'applique.


----------



## bgood (3 Avril 2013)

Merci Rémy mais a aucun moment je déplace le mail dans important ça se fais tout seul depuis gmail je pense (si un utilisateur tague le mail d'important a l'envois il atterri de lui même dans important), il y'a pas de moyen de changer la couleur peux importe l'endroit ou se trouve le mail ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2013)

Mais par défaut, il n'y a pas de dossier "important" dans Mail.

C'est toi qui l'a créé, non?


----------



## bgood (3 Avril 2013)

Non c'est en ajoutant mon compte gmail ça se fait tout seul mail importe la même boite que sous gmail donc tu retrouve tout tes dossiers et sous dossier


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2013)

bgood a dit:


> Autre question une fois que j'applique une couleur a un *destinataire* certains de ces mail on la couleur voulue mais pas tous j'ai remarquer que les mail qui arrive pas directement dans la boite mail mais dans un dossier "important" eux ne sont pas affecter


As-tu bien défini les règles comme ci-dessous pour chaque correspondant ?

Car si tu as attribué une couleur seulement à un destinataire, lorsqu'il t'envoie un mail, il n'est pas destinataire ( à...)  mais expéditeur (De....).

Si tu veux que les messages reçus soient aussi colorés, il faut mettre les 2 lignes : "à", et "de".


----------



## bgood (3 Avril 2013)

Merci je vais voir ça mais au final je m'en sort bien merci encore


----------



## klerann (24 Octobre 2013)

bgood a dit:


> Non c'est en ajoutant mon compte gmail ça se fait tout seul mail importe la même boite que sous gmail donc tu retrouve tout tes dossiers et sous dossier



Du coup je n'ai pas compris la réponse, j'ai effectivement le même souci, à savoir que Gmail crée automatiquement un dossier "Important"  dans Mail. Impossible de le supprimer, il refuse. Comment faire donc pour attribuer des couleurs d'arrières plan sur une adresse gmail ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## magoule (15 Décembre 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sélectionner tous les messages concernés.
> 
> ...



Ah merci Renaud31 ! Je cherchais la solution depuis des lustres !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2013)

bgood a dit:


> Non c'est en ajoutant mon compte gmail ça se fait tout seul mail importe la même boite que sous gmail donc tu retrouve tout tes dossiers et sous dossier


ca c'est en gmail  IMAP

et on peut  régler( via compte en ligne)  quels dossiers ( labels) seront affichés dans  un logiciel de messagerie
c'est dans les parametres en ligne onglet labels
à droite  boutons montrer ou pas en imap


----------

